# This makes me vurrry grumpy.



## that old guy (Feb 6, 2007)

A month or two ago I finished There Will Be Dragons by John Ringo, the first book in his _Council Wars_ series. Not too bad, despite the obnoxious cover art that seemed to have been lifted from a customized van circa 1977. Kind of a unique blend of sci-fi and fantasy. Not the best I've ever read, but far from the worst, either. Call it 3 and 1/2 stars out of five. Enough to make me want to keep reading it, as long as I can do it for free.  

Anyway I put a request into inter-library loan for books 2 and 3 of the series. The computer showed *both* books on the shelf of another library, so I dutifully requested *both*. And, of course, now Book 3 and ONLY Book 3 has shown up. Which is really irritating since you can't renew books you've gotten through ILL. So, now I either read Book 3 with no clue what is going on, wait until Book 2 turns up and speed read through both, or say the hell with it and maybe do something like balance my checkbook for the first time in close to a year. (Perish the thought.)

Anyway, thanks for your time. Rant over.


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, I'd lend you my copy of "the emerald sea" but you're rather a long way away. On the other hand, I've not found There will be dragons" yet, and I didn't find it too hard to follow the second book (I've got a lot of practice in reading series out of order; if I find a book, the experience is so unusual I get it whether or not I've read the earlier volumes; and since my "to read" pile is rarely more than one book high…


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 9, 2007)

The first book is available free through the baen free library
(new poster ... no linkee yet)
The sequels are available free through the fifthimperium as a part of the baen Cd's.
Heather Alexander's music March of Cambreath, referenced in the books, is available through her site or as a part of the free CD download.

Enjoy!
Please support Baen with purchases since they are nice enough to provide free samples!


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 9, 2007)

I have read the first either two or three.

John Ringo has a rather...shall we say distinctive world and political views which are not in sync with mine (he tends to the right I kinda veer to the left) but for all that he writes a good book and I have enjoyed what he is has written this series. 

Let me know when you have read the other's and tell me what you think of the AI bunny, no I'm not kidding. If you liked the first two you should like the others.

Ta ra chuck


----------



## chrispenycate (Feb 9, 2007)

Happy Joe said:


> The first book is available free through the baen free library
> (new poster ... no linkee yet)
> The sequels are available free through the fifthimperium as a part of the baen Cd's.
> Heather Alexander's music March of Cambreath, referenced in the books, is available through her site or as a part of the free CD download.
> ...


Well,I buy Baenned books anyway, but don't tend to read Ebooks yet. Thus I'm balancing out someone on webscription. Popped across to check out the situation at Baen and they've modified the free library setup, but if I really can't find the dead tree version I'll probably download it.

http://jiltanith.thefifthimperium.com/

Is that the site you were unable to post? Or was it?

http://www.baen.com/library/


----------



## Happy Joe (Feb 10, 2007)

The site that I' referring to is baencd.thefifthimperium.com
('t would be easier to post a link but need 15 posts)
The cds listed are a form of promotion by Baen and include many titles not on the free library. Copy the whole cd or just a book
Enjoy!
I tend to use the microsoft reader but html also works. The microsoft reader is free also, although I will have to look up a link.
*(frustration)* google microsoft reader


----------

